# IM done



## Guest (May 5, 2007)

Got muh second bird this morn so It looks like I will be fishin from here on out!


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

I dont hunt, but was it public land???


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Congratulations Traphunter. Way to go. I only made it out twice and haven't had much action. Kind of tough up here in central ohio as there aint a lot of birds or public land near here.

CG


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2007)

I got my tom off of public and my jake on private. I was gonna hold out for a bigger one but I wanted to make sure I got one for the landowner. 

Keep at it Critter patience pays off. Have you tried Deer Creek?


----------

